# hanger tabs



## ssalcedo

Favor ayudarme con estas palabras, el contexto es el siguiente: 

Coordinate location of* hanger tabs* and devices for mechanical and electrical work and cutting of field openings.

Este es el otro contexto en que sale:
*Hanger Tabs*:  Acero galvanizado, designed to fit into grouted key joints, capaz de soportar  225 Kg de carga muerta, predrilled to receive hanger.

Gracias!


----------



## k-in-sc

Key joint: empalme de llave, junta ranurada. 
Hanger tabs: dunno yet. For precast concrete, right?


----------



## ssalcedo

No entiendo. Si estoy hablando de hormigon prefabricado, pero me puedes explicar lo de hanger tabs????


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe "lengüetas (or anclas or something) de montaje (or suspensión or something)" ... I'm not really sure. I've been trying to find a translation and I can't. Sorry!


----------



## ssalcedo

Alguien?! ...


----------



## k-in-sc

They hold the hangers that hold the joists for the floors and ceilings. Look at this and just call them whatever you usually call them.
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...i_7HNG&sig=AHIEtbToazc-6pXEcDHDQrW23TvWf_0DMw


----------



## k-in-sc

Del estimadísimo colega rodelu2:
This is probably what he's talking about, no name for it in Spanish that I know of.
http://www.wheelingcorrugating.com/W...PDF/hanger.pdf
 Maybe "colgaderos de empotrar"? Empotrar has nothing to do with "potros"; I'm not sure it's used elsewhere, in Uruguay it means "embedding in mortar, concrete and similar materials".


----------



## andre luis

*Hanger Tab Hole.
Orificio de la lengüeta del colgador.
http://www.cooperlighting.com/specfiles/instGuides/704427%20inst%20sheet.pdf

Hope it helps.
*


----------



## k-in-sc

andre luis said:


> Hanger Tab Hole.
> Orificio de *la lengüeta del colgador*.
> http://www.cooperlighting.com/specfiles/instGuides/704427 inst sheet.pdf


Very good! Thanks a lot! What do you think, rodelu2?


----------



## rodelu2

I think andre luis is right; I also think the _lengüeta_ *is* the _colgador_ so I'd call it "_lengüeta__ colgadora_".


----------

